# Which clinic - please help



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies

After having a few failed ICSIs I have now decided to do donor egg and have been in touch with Reprofit regarding having my treatment carried out there.  I have built up a very good relationship with Stepan and he never fails to answer my queries and it all seems to be quite uncomplicated.  However, when I asked him to put me on the waiting list, the earliest the treatment can be carried out is February 2008!  Although I really want the treatment carried out there because I feel quite comfortable with Stefan, I didn’t really want to wait that long.  It also worries me that they may not have a lot of donors.

I have also been in touch with Isida and they have no waiting list and I was wondering how you ladies came to the decision on which clinic to use and if you have had any experiences with either of the clinics that I am considering.  Isida seems quite complicated and they have also asked for my bank details which I feel apprehensive about.  

I really wanted to get on with treatment as soon as possible as I am not 42.

Any help or advice would be much appreciated.

Love and hugs


Janey xxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Janey,  welcome to abroadies .... one way of starting would be to read the clinics reviews (theres a thread) which may give you some help.  Another option is to use the search key and type something like "which clinic" as this has been asked before and there is lots of advice and personal opinon.  For myself i chose ceram as i liked the smallness of marbella, i visited ceram and felt that ruth, dr benito etc had my best interests at heart, it was easy to fly to from london.  So you need to think of what YOU need (e.g. specific donor requirememnts; lenght of waiting list, where you will fly to,  - i.e. what are you priorities, and then see which clinic best fits)  Most of the clinics used here by abroadies all have excellent results - so its a personal choice.  I would suggest you type an email to a couple of clinics, telling them who you are, what you want, and see what response you get.  That can often help you decide.
Wishing you luck, and do come and join us on the general abroadies thread where you will get lots of support ...


----------



## Vanilla (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi janey

I don't know about any of the clinics you mentioned. Sorry. I just checked out the IVI clinics in Spain and made a choice between Alicante and Barcelona, I chose the latter basically because it was a fairly new clinic to IVI, its waiting list THEN was immediate and we had family accommodation 40 mins away. I made a phonecall to them mid May, was on a plane 2 weeks later for the 1st consultation. Started treatment in June, ET was late July. 4 out of 4 of us who cycled there last month are all pregnant now and also some Barcelona ladies have had successes too this Summer. Maybe worth considering  

Vanilla xxx


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Isida gets plenty of good write-ups on this site.

You can also try Altra Vita in Moscow who have no real waiting list.

A&E


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi
Have you tried Repromeda in Brno CZ, it is more expensive than Reprofit, but they only do Blastocyst transfers, and icsi as standard as do R/Profit.  You will get a donor within a month or to your own time, the Dr's are plenty too all female, they also answer your emails wthin 24 hrs and only by a Dr.  R/Meda are attached to a Hospital in a purpose built building, they have a 60% success rate for DE.  Pinkflamingo is over in Brno at mo getting TX from R/Meda, she has wrote a small review on thread about the Clinic.  
Reprofit have lots of donors ,but because they are so cheap + there success rates good they have become a bit to busy. They also have an agent who is a CZ national doing packages for for USA couples (my ivf alterative) making them more popular.
Three  of us so far  on FF have had TX at R/Meda, 2 of us is PG, both 1st time IVF, me age 51!! f1ower,s baby is  due Nov and my baby Jan.
C.Z is so much easier and cheaper to get to than the Ukraine, you get budget flights with Ryanair, hotels are av £40/50 a night per room if you don't go while a trade fair is on.  They don't ask for as many test as the Russian & Ukraine clinic in CZ.  I went over for my 1st consoltation, they gave me a scan and took some blood of DH & I. I never had to go over again till ET, but out of my own choice went for my 12 day scan before ET, which still worked out a lot cheaper than having one done in U.K even with flights & overnight hotel.

Xx
Karen


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Just to correct somthing on my previous post Repromeda do Blastocyst and ICSI as standard, Reprofit only do ICSI as standard.
Sorry
XX
Karen


----------

